# Game Thread, Bucks vs Bulls, Dec 15, 2006, FSN, 7:30



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> After a rough start, Ben Wallace finally looks comfortable with the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> Coming off his best game with his new team, Wallace and the Bulls look to win for the 10th time in 11 games when they host the Milwaukee Bucks on Friday.
> 
> ...



http://www.nba.com/games/20061215/MILCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>
2006-07 Stats at a Glance
</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Milwaukee Bucks </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 13 (.409)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fifth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>4 - 9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 10 (.545)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>3 - 8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.0</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>103.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.470</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.487</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>36.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4>Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.462</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.460</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left>Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Redd, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>28.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Villanueva, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Williams, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Patterson, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>13.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bogut, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gadzuric, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Ilyasova, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Skinner, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blake, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Noel, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Markota, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McCray, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Terry Stotts</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>19</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>17</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Check out the story on the lack of defense from the Bucks here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=324550 and the game thread here: http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=324549

The Bucks are incredibly inconsistent and have a coach that should make everyone appreciate Scott Skiles. How this game goes depends a lot on the Bucks shooting percentage - they can run with anyone, they just can't stop anyone.

Ruben Patterson has been playing extremely well for them, and at the moment, is the most complete player on the roster. It'll be interesting to see how well Deng and Noch play against him.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls will win by a million.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 11, 2006)

Is the game on Sopcast, and what channel? Thanks :cheers:


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Bulls 101
Bucks 82


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FYI, Gasol is playing for Memphis tonight.

Memphis is down 12-3 about halfway through Q1.

Gasol with 1 rebound, and nothing else on the stat sheet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Philly really sucks right now. 11 Q1 points against Dallas. That's a real mismatch.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This should be an easy win for us. No excuses to lose, MIlwaukees not that good.


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice dunk by Ben!


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I have not seen a dunk that violent by a Bulls player since the dynasty days.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds good so far. The usual anti-05-06 fast start again.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

During this recent run, this Bulls team is simply fun to watch. It's unbelievable how selfless their play has been. I can't really put it into words, but seriously this just looks like enjoyable basketball.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

UMFan83 said:


> During this recent run, this Bulls team is simply fun to watch. It's unbelievable how selfless their play has been. I can't really put it into words, but seriously this just looks like enjoyable basketball.


Yup. Fun to watch these guys play right now.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am a lifelong bucks fan, and i need an outside opinion, are the Bucks the worst defensive team you have ever seen?

Also this game will ge out of hand when they take redd and villanueva out for the first 6 minutes of the 2nd quarter, because stotts is retarded.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Big Ben really have TEN boards already?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow ever since I said the Bulls look good theyve played like total crap


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I am a lifelong bucks fan, and i need an outside opinion, are the Bucks the worst defensive team you have ever seen?
> 
> Also this game will ge out of hand when they take redd and villanueva out for the first 6 minutes of the 2nd quarter, because stotts is retarded.


They aren't very good, but they're light years ahead of the last couple of Seattle teams.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Dan Gadzuric can really run the floor


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Man Bulls are ice cold, now shooting below 30% for the game I think


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Counting the game against Seattle Gordon has now missed close to 10 straight jump shots. His shot's gone COLD.

Another turnover . Why does this team get so shocked when the opposition starts playing D? It happened against Minnesota and it's happening again.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

sweetney is fat.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks like bad Ben (gordon) is back


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben can't buy a jump shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This game is bass-ackwards

Which is the good defensive team?

Man, the bulls aren't very good when Deng isn't on.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why did Skiles have to send in his goonies to make turnovers to get Gordon in foul trouble.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

OMG, sweetney is FAT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who is this Steve Blake guy and why does he look like an all-star?


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Steve F'in Blake is the difference right now.I hate it when role player's play out thier nor against us,just hate it,steve blake need's to go jump off a roof.Also Mike Redd cann't miss for some reason,but he was sure nuff missing yesterday agianst the net's when he got only 8 or 9 pt's today he's already in double figure's.Why couldn't shoot like this yesterday,now i'm not expecting back to back poor shooting nights,but now he shoot's light's out.F him.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Holy ****...Wallace with 15 boards at the half.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Man, just browsing this thread, I'd have thought the Bulls were getting run out of the building. But ESPN has the game tied 55-55 at halftime. You guys are so rough on the team, sheesh. :cheers: 
Also, Big Benedict has 15 boards at the half. Wow. :worthy:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Man, just browsing this thread, I'd have thought the Bulls were getting run out of the building. But ESPN has the game tied 55-55 at halftime. You guys are so rough on the team, sheesh. :cheers:
> Also, Big Benedict has 15 boards at the half. Wow. :worthy:


They blew an early 13 point lead and were down by 6 at one point. So a 19 point swing was what brought any negativity.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> They blew an early 13 point lead and were down by 6 at one point. So a 19 point swing was what brought any negativity.


They sure where a joy to watch building up that 13 point lead!

:cheer:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

You'd think a zone defense against a mostly perimiter-oriented jump shooting team would not be a very good idea...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We don't look very hot when Deng's off. He needs to get it going fast.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Stacey King is saying the bulls need to really push the ball and run.

The bulls are making long outlet passes and Milwaukee's back so fast, they have 4 guys back.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another missed jumper by Ben. He's wide open on all of them


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Milwaukee is pretty much owning the lane on their possessions.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

UMfan83 said:


> They blew an early 13 point lead and were down by 6 at one point. So a 19 point swing was what brought any negativity.


I see, that's perfectly understandable then. I wasn't able to follow the game. I was just trying to put some outside perspective into things: this is (or was, at the half) a tie game and the Bulls can totally win it. They weren't even trailing.



DaBullz said:


> They sure where a joy to watch building up that 13 point lead!
> 
> :cheer:


Yeah, never get happy during the times when the team does well. It's clearly far more important to weep many tears into your beer during the bad stretches. Then you can look in anguish out your window into the gray, rainy night and ask the Almighty why he cursed you with such a horrible basketball team. Such an event would not be complete without the rending of your garments too. See, I can be theatrical and sarcastic as well. 

The question is, is the glass half-full or half-empty? :cheers:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben and Duhon have switched roles tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cocoa Rice Krispies said:


> Yeah, never get happy during the times when the team does well. It's clearly far more important to weep many tears into your beer during the bad stretches. Then you can look in anguish out your window into the gray, rainy night and ask the Almighty why he cursed you with such a horrible basketball team. Such an event would not be complete without the rending of your garments too. See, I can be theatrical and sarcastic as well.
> 
> The question is, is the glass half-full or half-empty? :cheers:


It's half full. The bulls WERE a joy to watch early in the game. It was precision basetball and they looked like they were clicking on all cylinders.

I think umfan musta jynxed us or something. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Checking this game out on Yahoo.

observations;

Milwaukees points are on dunks and layups

Bulls points coming from distance.

Ben Wallace is leading the way in this game.

If it weren't for Bucks poor FTs shooting Bulls would be blown out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Checking this game out on Yahoo.
> 
> observations;
> 
> ...


Redd is like an 85% FT shooter, and he's just 2-6 tonight. As hot as he is, too. Weird.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

TT's becoming quite the mini-Big Ben (rebounding and blocking). When he develops a consistent offensive game he's going to be real good.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Only 20 rebounds? Not quite TWICE Tyson's average, which means not worthy of his contract.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Redd is like an 85% FT shooter, and he's just 2-6 tonight. As hot as he is, too. Weird.


And most of the Bulls who are, what around 70%? Are hitting FT like pros!:clap:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

MY GOD what an alley-oop from Big Ben to TT!!!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

TT is having a pretty nice little run


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bucks are a wildly inconsistent team, but they can score. They've played well against the West, and not so well against the East. 

They also can blow leads and sneak up on teams.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Now that's how you stay aggressive w/o being out of control, TT! Solid 3rd qtr by him.

Gordon on the other hand I'm pretty sure has missed close to 20 straight jump shots.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> TT is having a pretty nice little run


I don't think I've seen him score from 3' or further from the basket but a couple times all season. He's around the ball and around the rim a lot, though, which is good.

I am not seeing how he's a SF at all. There's just no SF in him


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

23 rebounds by Ben. 28 is his career high.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I don't think I've seen him score from 3' or further from the basket but a couple times all season. He's around the ball and around the rim a lot, though, which is good.
> 
> I am not seeing how he's a SF at all. There's just no SF in him


Heh, spoke too soon? :biggrin:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

25 rbs for Ben. 3 MORE!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I want 30 rebounds from Wallace tonight. When is the last time someone has had a 30 rebound game??? I don't remember any recently at all. Now thats a statement.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Griffin seems to be giving us some nice minutes!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

It took a month and a half, but I think the real Big Ben is back - and here to stay.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is Big Ben still in? Any chance he gets 30 rebounds? What is the record for rebounds? I gotta figure Wilt has it, and its big time. In recent history, I don't recall anyone getting 30 in a game.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Remember only a week or so ago a few were saying Ben was no better than Tyson?

Ben is getting beyond Rodman type rebounding numbers and even scoring AND dishing out an few assists and steals.

DEFINTELY giving us ALLOT more than Tyson ever did or would have....:worthy:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus with 11? For those of us not able to see the game, can you tell me your thoughts? How do the guys look, what has been going on? 

THANKS 

Edit: Don't forget, Big Ben adds steals and limits his TOs


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Remember only a week or so ago a few were saying Ben was no better than Tyson?
> 
> Ben is getting beyond Rodman type rebounding numbers and even scoring AND dishing out an few assists and steals.
> 
> DEFINTELY giving us ALLOT more than Tyson ever did or would have....:worthy:


For 2 games at least.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Is Big Ben still in? Any chance he gets 30 rebounds? What is the record for rebounds? I gotta figure Wilt has it, and its big time. In recent history, I don't recall anyone getting 30 in a game.


Since 1988, it's been done 12 times.

Most recent was by Barkley in 1996.

Dampier had 26 rebounds in a game last season.

FWIW


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not seeing the best D on either end of the court in this qtr.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Unfortunately, the game is still close.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> For 2 games at least.



I thought it was more than 2, hasn't he been on fire since the homestand began?

Still seeing WAY too many layups and dunks from Bucks and way too many long bombs from Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow

This time 15 point lead and it's all but gone.

Gordon is back. I thought he'd be done for the night.

Bulls playing 3 guards, Thomas and Wallace.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Who's going to take the shots in the final minutes?

No go to guy, who's hot?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team still has a lot to learn abt clock management.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Who's going to take the shots in the final minutes?
> 
> No go to guy, who's hot?


Ben's on his way back into the game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Since 1988, it's been done 12 times.
> 
> Most recent was by Barkley in 1996.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I do remember Barkley doing it now.

You see a lot of 22 rebound games, its just been a while since a player approached 30.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon's outside shot isn't here tonight so far. When he's been agressive going to the bucket, he's gotten to the line.

That's what I'd be looking for.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, at least they're still in the lead.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

It looks like Bulls are doing their best to throw the game away.

From the yahoo board it says the Bucks scored a bunch of points off O'Rebounds, layups and converted TO's. Plus some Technicals on Bull's D.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With < 2:00 left, we want to see Wallace get just a few more defensive boards and seal this game.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Could anyone tell me what is going on? Why are Noce, Deng, and Gordon not playing in the final minutes?

Tyrus is in? Is it b/c Skiles is up to his wacky rotations, or has he had a great game? Any tidbits be appreciated.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wow. Looks like I missed a hell of a game.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> With < 2:00 left, we want to see Wallace get just a few more defensive boards and seal this game.


Who woulda thunk it, TT and Big Ben the saviors with the "other" Ben horrible.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas for rookie of the year!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm another Tyrus block and a rebound by Ben.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon TT! Don't ruin your night w/ missed FTs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas is fouled. He's missed his last 3 FTs.

King said "Bucks made a mistake by not fouling Wallace when he had the ball." (go figure).

Thomas missed 'em both.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Ben Wallace stats is insane. Wow


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What is up with Tyrus playing? Just curious. Where are Noce, Deng, and Gordon?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn Hinrich sucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hellacious play by Mo Williams.

And 1.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

at one point TT had hit ALL of his FTs. I think he missed his last 4 for sure.
Not good.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMN! Kirk fouls out.

1 point game


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Kirk Hinrich is mister UN-Clutch.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

give it to Gordon. Keep it away from TT and Wallace.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How come Deng, Noce, and Gordon did not get burn? Skiles trusting a rookie who did not have much PT in the clutch?

Explain ppl


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles sat Gordon until Hinrich fouled out. He brought in Deng; I think it was to guard Redd.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

With 24.7 sec left can Bulls just hold the ball for the entire clock?

You Can't score with .7 sec can you?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls are playing a bi-polar game..........

Invincable one second, inconcievable the next.

Hinrich is a fouling machine, but he seems to get the weakest foul calls.

Gordon has pulled a disappearing act thuis far.

Duhon showing how valueable he real is.

Ben Wallace and Tyrus Thomas are insane on Defense, inane on offense, unbullievable to watch. You can't help but be on the edge of your seat with the two of them.

It's make your DAMN free throws time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> How come Deng, Noce, and Gordon did not get burn? Skiles trusting a rookie who did not have much PT in the clutch?
> 
> Explain ppl


Thomas has had a really good game. Deng and Nocioni had off nights.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> With 24.7 sec left can Bulls just hold the ball for the entire clock?
> 
> You Can't score with .7 sec can you?


Bucks will foul.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks DaBullz


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon at least made the FTs. 10-10 tonight.

3pt shot ties it, with :22.2 left. Plenty of time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bucks shooting 50% in threes


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

TT getting crunch-time minutes is huge for him, either way.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Alright TYRUS!!!!

Sink one of these and let's go home happy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bucks foul Thomas. 0-for-his-last-4.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A man's rebound that was!

Now man up and make some ****ing FREE THROWS too TYRUS!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

0-his-last-5
C'mon and make this!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Double-double for TT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas makes the 2nd.
Bucks throw it away.
It's over.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

:laugh: @ Milwaukee's possession there


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

yeah!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahahahaha awful job by the Bucks, Bulls will win!!!

Player of the game: Big Ben, runner-up Tyrus with easily his best pro game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Wallace finishes with 10 points 9 offensive and 27 total rebounds.

1 more offensive rebound would be a triple double?

I think so


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

TT better not get traded for anyone. That kid is going to be a serious *** kicker.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon is an 87.8% Freethrow shooter now on the year.

He is getting insanely good. 18 points tonight, struggled shooting, but made 12/12 from the line.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> TT better not get traded for anyone. That kid is going to be a serious *** kicker.


I think he will!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

11-3 against the East (9-0 home).

Hugely entertaining game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> TT better not get traded for anyone. That kid is going to be a serious *** kicker.


I wonder if those block shots that got called as goal tendings will be sent to the league for review - to show them that TT can get up that high before the ball's coming down?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben Wallace's last 2 outings have to be the most impressive back-to-back games(statistically, at least) a Bull has had since the says of MJ.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love this team. I know I rant about Paxson, but its the fan in me that just wants us to win the championship ASAP. I do think he's assembled one hell of a team, and we will win it sometime soon. I just advocate trading for AI, since its not a hefty price, or should not be. But staying put, is okay with me too. If we can just get some more consistancy, thats all I'm lookin for.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

if you trade TT, you better get a championship back


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon is an 87.8% Freethrow shooter now on the year.
> 
> He is getting insanely good. 18 points tonight, struggled shooting, but made 12/12 from the line.


And that's the difference. He didn't get to the line last year. This year he can score 18 points without having his shot, and that's HUGE for this team and for him.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> TT better not get traded for anyone. That kid is going to be a serious *** kicker.


For those of us who did not see the game, can anyone give me the +/-'s for Tyrus.

Thanks.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> TT better not get traded for anyone. That kid is going to be a serious *** kicker.


Agreed. I think he's going to be a mini-KG.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

A very good win. Team hung tough as the Bucks continued to challenge back.

Gordon, Deng and Noc all off tonight, and we win. Depth wins tonight. TT and Wallace and Duhon were very clutch.

Keep it up Bulls!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Ben Gordon O'fer from Distance, 3 for 10 from range.

But showing that he can "manufacture points, 12-12 from the line.

Bulls win it at the FT line for a change!!:clap:


----------



## Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! (Jun 10, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I think he will!!


be traded or be an *** kicker??



Yeah, I can't wait for the KG for Ben, Lou, TT and the #1 pick.....:thumbdown: 


Seriously, Pax better not pull that trigger. The PJ for Camby as part of the Phillie-Denver 3rd wheel would be great, but...

HANDS OFF TYRUS, BEN AND LOU!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The Bulls really need a decent back-up center who can give the Bulls something and let Wallace get some rest.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls_Bulls_Bulls! said:


> be traded or be an *** kicker??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh so sorry.  *** kicker


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Great job by the Bulls to finish this home stand at 7-1! Thank god the Bucks sucked at the line tonight, that helped us perserve the win. I'm glad we found a way to finish off the game. I still wish we would have put them away when we were up 102-91 with 6 minutes to go!

Go Bulls!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Ben Gordon O'fer from Distance, 3 for 10 from range.
> 
> But showing that he can "manufacture points, 12-12 from the line.
> 
> Bulls win it at the FT line for a change!!:clap:


Good scorers score even when their shots aren't falling. Ben's showed he can do that this season. Very encouraging.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben Wallace's last 2 outings have to be the most impressive back-to-back games(statistically, at least) a Bull has had since the says of MJ.


Agreed. Also, that dunk by Tyrus Thomas was the most impressive dunk by a Bulls player since Jordan. Wow.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

narek said:


> I wonder if those block shots that got called as goal tendings will be sent to the league for review - to show them that TT can get up that high before the ball's coming down?


Didn't get to watch the game, how many were called?

I still think that goal tending call in the Philly game was a block, he gets up so quick and with the long arms, he can reach so high!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Good scorers score even when their shots aren't falling. Ben's showed he can do that this season. Very encouraging.


I am really warming up to Ben G. I think he might even be a good PG if given more of a chance.

I don't know where people on this board stand but if anyone major on this team has got to go I am starting to lean toward Hinrich. 

He seems to make mistakes at crucial times, gets ZERO respect from the refs (and how many years has the guy been in the league?), and tends to jack up allot of lousy shots early in the clock late in games.

I don't want to start anything, but....


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*I literarly jumped off my couch when Wallace had that monster slam in the opening quarter hah.*


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Good scorers score even when their shots aren't falling. Ben's showed he can do that this season. Very encouraging.


Quite a few of those free throws were off technical fouls, intentional fouls, or non-shooting penalty fouls. Though he made them, I don't give him too much credit for those. I was really disappointed with Gordon's play tonight after Wednesday's fantastic game. He was out of control and tried to do a little bit too much yet again. Also, he's really really bad at shooting corner 3s, I think. He definitely needs to work on that.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BullsAttitude said:


> Didn't get to watch the game, how many were called?
> 
> I still think that goal tending call in the Philly game was a block, he gets up so quick and with the long arms, he can reach so high!


There were two goal tending calls in the fourth quarter and Neil and Bill were pretty sure they were clean blocks.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> I still think that goal tending call in the Philly game was a block, he gets up so quick and with the long arms, he can reach so high!


The announcers of that game thought so too, The replay was pretty clear the ball was on the way UP when he blocked it. Purely a rookie against vet call.

Hopefully the refs will realize that this kid can jump.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus has an unrecorded block as well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow nice game by Tyrus. I got to update my sig quite a bit these past few days!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> I am really warming up to Ben G. I think he might even be a good PG if given more of a chance.
> 
> I don't know where people on this board stand but if anyone major on this team has got to go I am starting to lean toward Hinrich.
> 
> ...


It depends on Sefolosha. He's the only other guard besides Hinrich who can attempt to cover big 2s.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Agreed. Also, that dunk by Tyrus Thomas was the most impressive dunk by a Bulls player since Jordan. Wow.


I think Corey Benjamin and Eddie Robinson might have something to say about that.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Quite a few of those free throws were off technical fouls, intentional fouls, or non-shooting penalty fouls. Though he made them, I don't give him too much credit for those. I was really disappointed with Gordon's play tonight after Wednesday's fantastic game. He was out of control and tried to do a little bit too much yet again. Also, he's really really bad at shooting corner 3s, I think. He definitely needs to work on that.


True, but he's averaged about 5.5 FTA attempts per game this season. That's pretty solid for a guard.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> It depends on Sefolosha. He's the only other guard besides Hinrich who can attempt to cover big 2s.


I agree. Sefalosha would have to be REALLY good, too.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas looks like shawn marion the way he plays. he dunks like marion, rebounds like marion, energetic as marion. blocks better than marion though. and both dont have a back to the basket game.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I need a highlights fix. The ones they have on NBA.com are weak. Can someone post the Wallace/Tyrus dunks? Spongy... where are you buddy?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I agree. Sefalosha would have to be REALLY good, too.


Currently the way our back court is structure we NEED Thabo to be the PG on offence, as I think Ben and Kirk are better playing off the ball on offence.

This is a massive ask though, so I can't see it working.
Skiles is doing a masterful job of sneaking in small ball line ups for us.

A big Wow! over the game. I just saw the box score.
Wow at Ben Wallace and Wow at TT. nice work.
Deng didn't play well by the boxscore and someone picked up the slack for him. Great stuff.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> Tyrus Thomas looks like shawn marion the way he plays. he dunks like marion, rebounds like marion, energetic as marion. blocks better than marion though. and both dont have a back to the basket game.


He doesn't shoot the 3 like Marion tho.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

what happened? big ben has that kind of game and only a six point win? what happened?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Missed the game, but saw the stats on my phone, Wallace's statline was insane.
Looked like Tyrus played good too.
And PJ Brown wants to leave Chicago?
Ha I've missed quite a bit today.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)




----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't really like to start a wars, but I have to point some things out, mostly in response to those who make a habit of trading Gordon first chance they get.

I think this game is an example of how Hinrich and Duhon can fill up a stat sheet on any given night, but in the end when it got really tight, Kirk fouled out and gave them a 3-point play, Ben Gordon got the points that clinched the game. When we needed him most, he produced. What I say about Hinrich and Duhon can be applied to most other NBA players not named Kobe Bryant, Carmelo Anthony, or Gilbert Arenas. 

On the surface, the defense with virtually the same personnel as last year looks like its sucking, but I think part of it is that we don't have a real big guy in the middle, and the other part is that they could probably smell the poor offensive productivity in a Hinrich/Duhon backcourt and suddenly feel confident enough to make comebacks. Teams rarely make comebacks when Ben Gordon is having a good game from the 1st quarter on. The Hinrich/Duhon backcourt combo just doesn't do too much 80% of the time --- usually being bailed out by Noc and Deng. 

Both had great games, but when it mattered most, what did they do? 

Had Kirk not fouled out, Ben G. not been subbed in, and we ended up losing, a good amount of people would be faulting Ben G. himself with shooting poorly the entire game.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I don't really like to start a wars, but I have to point some things out, mostly in response to those who make a habit of trading Gordon first chance they get.
> 
> I think this game is an example of how Hinrich and Duhon can fill up a stat sheet on any given night, but in the end when it got really tight, Kirk fouled out and gave them a 3-point play, Ben Gordon got the points that clinched the game. When we needed him most, he produced. What I say about Hinrich and Duhon can be applied to most other NBA players not named Kobe Bryant, Carmelo Anthony, or Gilbert Arenas.
> 
> ...


This game illustrates why the Bulls need four guards in the rotation. Skiles has gone back to playing three guards at a time in recent games, and tonight three guards were on the floor together for very long stretches. This was presumably his answer to the Bucks zone defense and to the small lineup they decided to put on the floor. IMO the answer did not work very well, since the Bucks managed to stay close and nearly won the game.

More and more teams are playing small-ball for extended periods, protected on the defensive end by a zone. The Bulls seem to respond most of the time with a small-ball team of their own, but without a zone most of the time.

So perhaps a new feature of the NBA landscape, pioneered by Phoenix, is for many teams to play a quick, athletic team in combination with either an up-tempo game or zone defense to disquise the diminutive stature of the front line. The result is that you had better have more depth at both the guard and wing positions than traditionally and need fewer Big men.

All of the above is just a long-winded way of saying that I agree that it is a good idea for the Bulls to retain all of their guards. They needed five of the six that are on the team tonight.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Watching the replay on CSN, that bounce pass from Kirk to Wallace for the dunk in the 1st quarter was great. Beautiful finish by Wallace, but what a great bounce pass.

That prompted Dore to comment on Wallace, "That's one of the all-time greats, right there." Then I think he plugged "Eragon" again after that..


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

I know i'm kind of late,but was going out when the game finished,but i saw the end though.Still though what a game by Big Ben and Ty.These two look like they could be the making of something speical maybe as early as next year.I love also what i'm seeing from ben now,he finally looking like the old Ben.I think what might have been the reason for the slight slump was dear i say he was out of shape.I know that might not be the case,but he look's so much more active and lighter on his feet.Like the 04 Ben Wallace,Grabing 25+ board's that increidable.


Then u got Ty who had some moster board also,and was very active.I really think that he will be a star,and i've said that long before we drafted him,but yesterday game's made it more clearly to those who might not see what i see in him.Still once this guy get's bigger,and develope's his game more he's going to be a star,and a great Defender.Esp now with having ben around everyday in practice.Skiles look's like a fool for night playing this kid the last few game's,although we won,i still think Ty should have played more and hopefully from this outing he can get more PT,and do some more incrediable thing's on the court.


last Duhon,great outing 19 pts, if not for it we lose,thanks Duh.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Duhon really did play well in this game, 19 second half points with 4:30 left in the game.
TT has shown alot of positives in this game, from what I've seen. He gets called for alot of goaltends, in the previous games I thought alot of them were questionable. 
I was able to watch the one in the 4th quarter tonight in slow motion, and it was definitely on the way down, albeit from a very small margin. Still, he gets up there for those, and I don't place much fault on him for those goaltends, even though it's becoming fairly common.
That dish from Wallace to TT for the fast break dunk was great, he really got up there.

I'm also surprised by how fast Ruben Patterson still moves.. :/


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

You know, Thomas played this way for several games before Skiles all of a sudden benched him again for no apparent reason. YOU WOULD THINK that Thomas has earned time now and Costanza will realize how important his development is to the team this year. 

Saying that, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if Thomas hardly gets in the next game. Or he gets in and makes one mistake, then Skiles plants him on the bench for 3 games. It is time NOW to get this kid 20 to 25 minutes a game and throw Brown and Allen in the scrapheap. I doubt it will happen. Skiles will end up giving love to Brown when he is fit, now that he has moaned.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Who is this Steve Blake guy and why does he look like an all-star?


You're kidding, right?

Okay truth be told (and I can't freakin' wait to watch this game, I recorded it), that's the best offensive night Blake has had since being sent to the Bucks in that really horrible trade that sent Jamaal Magloire to Portland. Blake is actually an awful fit in Milwaukee and has really lost a step (of course from what I observe it seems like that team has a lot of issues). For a while there in the 2d quarter from what I could tell from Game Tracker was that he apparently remembered how to shoot.

God I wish he were still in Portland.

At one time I wouldn't have minded him in a Bulls uniform but the Chicago backcourt doesn't exactly need any extra bodies now.

And Blake and Chris Duhon are very well acquainted with one another from being old ACC adversaries.

Hey you asked ... just tryin' to 'splain.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> I don't really like to start a wars, but I have to point some things out, mostly in response to those who make a habit of trading Gordon first chance they get.
> 
> I think this game is an example of how Hinrich and Duhon can fill up a stat sheet on any given night, but in the end when it got really tight, Kirk fouled out and gave them a 3-point play, Ben Gordon got the points that clinched the game. When we needed him most, he produced. What I say about Hinrich and Duhon can be applied to most other NBA players not named Kobe Bryant, Carmelo Anthony, or Gilbert Arenas.
> 
> ...


So you're saying that Gordon going 3-15 from the field wasn't overly important in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> So you're saying that Gordon going 3-15 from the field wasn't overly important in the grand scheme of things?


No, that part is obviously terrible, but he got a few of the most important points of the game, when the points, defenses, and possessions got tighter, albeit all on free throws.

When folks say that there is a "thin line"/small difference between winning and losing, I think Ben G. almost always brings us over that "thin line"/small difference. I only really really started following this team (via Sportstalk) when we got ridiculously terrible. 

I remember how proud the brass used to be about moral victories and "making it a game". Reality behind our records was that we were in a lot of games, but managed to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. Perhaps because there is such a small difference between winning and losing, what contributes to can easily be overlooked.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

soonerterp said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> Okay truth be told (and I can't freakin' wait to watch this game, I recorded it), that's the best offensive night Blake has had since being sent to the Bucks in that really horrible trade that sent Jamaal Magloire to Portland. Blake is actually an awful fit in Milwaukee and has really lost a step (of course from what I observe it seems like that team has a lot of issues). For a while there in the 2d quarter from what I could tell from Game Tracker was that he apparently remembered how to shoot.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was kidding. Sheesh :biggrin: 

It just seems like some guy goes nuts against us and has a career game - a lot.
​


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> So you're saying that Gordon going 3-15 from the field wasn't overly important in the grand scheme of things?


Was Hinrich's fouling of Williams pretty important and in a clutch situation?

How about Gordon getting to the line immediately after getting in with it a 1 point game? Seems clutch to me. he scored 4 points in :22 with the game on the line - AND - forced the Charlie Bell turnover on the bucks' last posession.

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Mo Williams makes layup*</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>110-112</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>110-112</TD><TD vAlign=top>Kirk Hinrich shooting foul (Mo Williams draws the foul)</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>110-112</TD><TD vAlign=top>Ben Gordon enters the game for Kirk Hinrich</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD vAlign=top>David Noel enters the game for Ruben Patterson</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>110-112</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Mo Williams makes free throw 1 of 1*</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-112</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>*Chicago full timeout*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:24</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-112</TD><TD vAlign=top>Andres Nocioni enters the game for Tyrus Thomas</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:22</TD><TD vAlign=top>Charlie Bell personal foul (Ben Gordon draws the foul)</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-112</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:22</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-113</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Ben Gordon makes free throw 1 of 2*</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:22</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-113</TD><TD vAlign=top>Tyrus Thomas enters the game for Andres Nocioni</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:22</TD><TD vAlign=top>Ruben Patterson enters the game for David Noel</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-113</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:22</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-114</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Ben Gordon makes free throw 2 of 2*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:22</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>*Milwaukee 20 Sec. timeout*</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:18</TD><TD vAlign=top>Michael Redd misses 12-foot jumper</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-114</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:16</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-114</TD><TD vAlign=top>Tyrus Thomas defensive rebound</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:16</TD><TD vAlign=top>Brian Skinner personal foul (Tyrus Thomas draws the foul)</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-114</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:16</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-114</TD><TD vAlign=top>Tyrus Thomas misses free throw 1 of 2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:16</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-114</TD><TD vAlign=top>Chicago offensive rebound</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:16</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-115</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Tyrus Thomas makes free throw 2 of 2*</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:06</TD><TD vAlign=top>Charlie Bell turnover</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-115</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:06</TD><TD vAlign=top>Charlie Bell personal foul (Ben Gordon draws the foul)</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-115</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:06</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-116</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Ben Gordon makes free throw 1 of 2*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:06</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-116</TD><TD vAlign=top>Adrian Griffin enters the game for Ben Wallace</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:06</TD><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=middle>111-117</TD><TD vAlign=top>*Ben Gordon makes free throw 2 of 2*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow><TD vAlign=top width=50>0:00</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>*End of the 4th Quarter*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

FYI, Gordon's clutch statistics per 82games.com:

33% FG
0 assists
-12.2 hands rating


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Ben Gordon made 4 very important free throws at the end of the game. 

It was hugely important to the outcome. But he didn't have a particularly good game on the whole. Whats to discuss? Are we not all in agreement on these things?

This was Wallace/Tyrus' game. Why are we even talking about Ben Gordon or anyone else? 

The Body and the Rookie brought us the W.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> FYI, Gordon's clutch statistics per 82games.com:
> 
> 33% FG
> 0 assists
> *-12.2 hands rating*


Giving new meaning to the American pronunciation of your name, Vincent VAGUE-Uh.

What does that 12.2 hands rating mean anyway?


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> FYI, Gordon's clutch statistics per 82games.com:
> 
> 33% FG
> 0 assists
> -12.2 hands rating


except that there have been only like 4-5 games that were determined in the 4th quarter this year... a very small sample size


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Yes, I was kidding. Sheesh :biggrin:
> 
> It just seems like some guy goes nuts against us and has a career game - a lot.


And that's not even anywhere near Blake's career night (which I view as the 18 points and 13 assists, and if I recall correctly, no turnovers, against Phoenix last March @ Portland, and I state that one because it was a great all-around game. His career scoring his is 23 points, also last season against Houston). Ugh I hate seeing him in a Milwaukee uniform -- nothing against Blake (I can never hate on Terps) and nothing against Milwaukee per se, I am really bummed he's not in Portland anymore and it was such a stupid trade.


----------

